# J. Edwards summer course



## tgoerz (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's something my wife are talking about doing as a vacation.

The staff of the Jonathan Edwards Center at Yale University will present a week-long summer course, June 15-19, 2009, examining the life, thought, and legacies of Jonathan Edwards, one of the great theologians in the Christian tradition and one of the most significant figures in American religious history. The classroom portion of the course will feature lectures and discussions of common readings. There will be ample time allowed for questions and dialogue. Common readings will include selections from printed collections of Edwards’s writings and secondary sources. Also, the course will be integrated with the use of materials located in The Works of Jonathan Edwards Online. Special features of the course will be a viewing of Edwards’s manuscripts at Yale’s Beinecke Library, and a day-long tour of sites in the Connecticut River Valley relating to Edwards and the Great Awakening. These sites include East Windsor (Edwards’s birthplace) and Enfield, Connecticut (where he preached Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God), and Northampton and Stockbridge, Massachusetts, the towns where he ministered for most of his career. Readings John Smith et al., eds., A Jonathan Edwards Reader Douglas Sweeney and Allen Guelzo, eds., The New England Theology: From Edwards to Edwards Amasa Park Participants can also utilize the Jonathan Edwards Center’s free website, edwards.yale.edu. Schedule Monday, 9-11:30 The Post-Reformation Era, Puritanism, and the Young Edwards JE Reader, “Spider Letter,” “Of Being,” “Beauty of the World,” “The Mind,” “Diary,” “Resolutions,” “Apostrophe to Sarah Pierpont” Online: A Biographical Sketch, edwards.yale.edu/about-edwards/biography Tuesday, 9-11:30 Edwards the Theologian JE Reader, “A History of the Work of Redemption,” “Freedom of the Will,” “Original Sin,” “Nature of True Virtue” Online: Edwards as Theologian, edwards.yale.edu/about-edwards/theologian Wednesday, 9-11:30 a.m The Great Awakening JE Reader, “Faithful Narrative,” “Religious Affections,” “Personal Narrative” Online: JEC Exhibit, “Billy Graham Preaches ‘Sinners,’” edwards.yale.edu/graham. 1:30-3:00 p.m. Edwards’s Manuscripts at Beinecke Library Thursday, 9-11:30 Edwards’s American and Global Legacies Douglas Sweeney and Allen Guelzo, eds., The New England Theology: From Edwards to Edwards Amasa Park (divide readings among class) Online: Edwards’s Legacies, edwards.yale.edu/about-edwards/legacy Friday, 8-4 A Tour of Edwards and Great Awakening Sites For inquiries: please contact [email protected]


----------



## charliejunfan (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw that, wish I could go.


----------

